# معضلة وجود الشر في العالم



## مصلوب لاجلي (7 يونيو 2017)

الأخ محب النور,

يوجد الاف الاسئلة التي يستطيع الانسان ان يسألها و لا ضرر في ذلك . فالسيد المسيح نفسه طلب من اليهود ان يفتشوا الكتب ليفهموا انه هو المسيا المنتظر الذي يجب ان يؤمنوا به. لقد كانوا غلاظ القلوب و الرقاب. اذ عمل امامهم الاف المعجزات و لم يريدوا ان يؤمنوا. ليس لان المعجزات لم تكن حقيقية, بل لان قلوبهم كانت حجرية .

سؤالي لك الان: ما الغرض من الاسئلة من كل بستان وردة؟ 

ضع هدفا امام عينيك و اتبعه و عندها سيكون المنهج هو رفيقك و ستكون الفائدة أعم.

هل تريد ان تعرف صفات الله؟ هل تريد ان تعرف ان كان الخلاص بالمسيح فقط وليس سواه؟ هلى تريد ان تتحدى معلومات ورثتها عن الاهل و تريد ان تتأكد من صحتها؟

قل لنا ما هي أولوياتك و بنعمة الرب سنعمل ما بوسعنا لنقدم لك كلمة الرب النقية التي هي "كَفِضَّةٍ مُصَفَّاةٍ فِي بُوطَةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ، مَمْحُوصَةٍ سَبْعَ مَرَّاتٍ".

تحية لك,,


----------



## محب النور (7 يونيو 2017)

مصلوب لاجلي قال:


> الأخ محب النور,
> 
> يوجد الاف الاسئلة التي يستطيع الانسان ان يسألها و لا ضرر في ذلك . فالسيد المسيح نفسه طلب من اليهود ان يفتشوا الكتب ليفهموا انه هو المسيا المنتظر الذي يجب ان يؤمنوا به. لقد كانوا غلاظ القلوب و الرقاب. اذ عمل امامهم الاف المعجزات و لم يريدوا ان يؤمنوا. ليس لان المعجزات لم تكن حقيقية, بل لان قلوبهم كانت حجرية .
> 
> ...



الأستاذ الفاضل مصلوب لأجلي :
كانت أولويتي هي البحث عن إجابات للأسئلة التي جعلت مني لادينياً , كمعضلة وجود الشر في العالم , تناقض صفة العلم الكلي مع الرحمة الكلية , هل العالم قديم أم محدث , هل نحن مسيرون أم مخيرون .. و غيرها..

فسجلت في المنتدى لسببين :
أولهما بحثاً عن إجابات لهذه الأسئلة 
و ثانيهما متعلق بشخصية المسيح .. و سأتوسع قليلاً في هذه النقطة .
منذ كنت طفلاً كانت شخصية المسيح تجذبني بطريقة غير مفهومة و لا مبررة . تلقيت تعليمي الابتدائي في مدرسة للأرمن الأرثوذوكس , و كان هناك كنيسة صغيرة في المدرسة , فكنت أدخلها و أتأمل الأيقونات لفترات طويلة سواء كانت للسيد المسيح أو للسيدة العذراء و هي تحمل الطفل بين ذراعيها ..
مرت السنوات و تشوش ذهني لعوامل كثيرة لكن هذا الانجذاب للمسيح بقي معي حتى هذه اللحظة .

مشاركتك هذه أوحت إلي أنك رجل حكيم , و أود منك أن تنصحني : من أين أبدأ ؟ فذهني مشوش و لم أصل بعد لوضع خطة أسير عليها .
و لك كل الشكر و المودة .


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (9 يونيو 2017)

سلام للجميع,



محب النور قال:


> الأستاذ الفاضل مصلوب لأجلي :
> كانت أولويتي هي البحث عن إجابات للأسئلة التي جعلت مني لادينياً , كمعضلة وجود الشر في العالم , تناقض صفة العلم الكلي مع الرحمة الكلية , هل العالم قديم أم محدث , هل نحن مسيرون أم مخيرون .. و غيرها..
> 
> فسجلت في المنتدى لسببين :
> ...




الاخ محب النور تحية طيبة لشخصك الكريم,

لا أخفيك انني كتبت و مسحت اكثر من مرة و انا اطلب معونة من عند الرب ليكون الكلام لا كما أريد انا, بل كما يشاء هو .

مَعْرِفَةُ الْقُدُّوسِ فَهْمٌ:

لا أعتقد انه يمكن الاجابة عن اي سؤال بعيدا عن معرفة الله المعرفة الحقيقية. هذه المعرفة تتطلب منك اشراكه في حياتك اليومية ( ان كنت مستعد فهو ايضا مستعد ليشاركك) عندها, و فقط عندها كل شئ حولك و في حياتك سيكون له لون اخر و طعم اخر و تفسير اخر.

اذكر ذهابي الى المسرح لحضور "باليه" و الاستمتاع بالحركات التي يؤديها الراقصون و المهارة العالية التي يمتلكونها. و لكن هذه الحركات تبقى حركات غير مترابطة ما لم تقرأ ملخص قصة الباليه التي تشاهد. و يا للروعة عندما تكون قد قرأتها و من ثم بدات بمشاهدتها على المسرح .عندها سيكون طعم اخر و لون اخر و بعد اخر لما تشاهد حيث تستطيع الان ان تربط بين الاجزاء التي كنت تحسبها منفصلة و اذ هي تكون الان نسيجا رائعا .

لماذا ذكرت هذا؟

أحد أسئلتك ايها الاخ العزيز كان عن "معضلة وجود الشر في العالم" و انا اريد ان اخذ "شرا" محددا حصل مع احد شخصيات الكتاب الجذابة الا و هي شخصية يوسف. لم يكن ذنب هذا الشاب الصغير الا ان ابوه كان يحبه لانه كان ابن شيخوخته ( ابن يعقوب).

اراد اخوته قتله ثم باعوه الى الاسما عليين و هؤلاء بدورهم باعوه الى فوطيفار في مصر. و بينما كان ينجح بعمله حاولت امراة فوطيفار اغوائه فرفض فاشتكت عليه بأنه حاول اغتصابها فالقي في السجن لفترة ( قد تكون عشر سنوات او اكثر ).

*و الانسان يسأل هنا : لماذا يسمح الله بهذا الشر ليوسف؟*

و لكن للقصة تتمة اذ يخرج يوسف من السجن و يتسلط ثانيا على جميع مصر و يحدث جوع عند اخوته و ياتون اليه (دون ان يعلموا انه هو ) ليطعمهم حتى لا يموتوا جوعا.

و عندما عرفه اخوته يقول جملته الرائعة:" أَنْتُمْ قَصَدْتُمْ لِي شَرًّا، أَمَّا اللهُ فَقَصَدَ بِهِ خَيْرًا، لِكَيْ يَفْعَلَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ، لِيُحْيِيَ شَعْبًا كَثِيرً"

 انظر  القصة بدون الله و قد يقودك هذا الى الكفر بهذا الاله الذي لا يعتني بابنائه و من ثم انظر اليها بوجود الله لترى احسانات الرب و جوده ليس فقط ليوسف و لكن لاولئك الذين فعلوا شرا له..

للكلام بقية..


----------



## محب النور (9 يونيو 2017)

الزميل العزيز مصلوب لأجلي :

في المثال الذي ذكرته و هو قصة يوسف , وقع الشر ثم انقلبت المحنة إلى منحة , كانت العاقبة خيراً , لكن بالمقابل في هذا العالم الموحش كم من الشرور و المظالم تقع على البشر و يعيش المظلوم حياته و يموت دون أن يعوض عن الظلم الذي لحق به .. و إن لم يكن هناك حياة بعد الموت و هذا احتمال وارد جداً ,يصبح الموضوع كله دون جدوى ..

لكن بالمقابل لا أخفيك بأنني أحس بفقر روحي مدقع .. و هذا ما دفعني للتسجيل في منتداكم الكريم .
قلت في مشاركتك بأن البداية الصحيحة هي معرفة الله , كيف يكون ذلك ؟ و هلا علمتني صلاة أتلوها خلال اليوم علها تساعدني في قبول التحول من غير مؤمن إلى مؤمن ؟ و لك أطيب التحيات ..


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (11 يونيو 2017)

*الشر في العالم سببه ابتعاد الانسان عن تعاليم الله ووصاياه وتمرده عليها فكل ما يحصل في العالم من شرور سببه الانسان نفسه وليس الله فالانسان هو الذي قرر فعل الشر ضد نفسه وضد غيره ..

انعدام الاخلاق والضمير عند البشر تقودهم لفعل الشرور .. اقرا ما قاله " هتلر " مؤسس الديانه النازية الذي كان متأثر بفكر الملحد والمجرم "سارتر" :

حررْتُ ألمانيا من الأوهام الغبية والمشينة المختصة بالضمير والأخلاق.

       … وسندرب شباباً يقف العالم أمامهم مرتعداً. أريد شباباً قادرين على العنف، مغرورين ومستبدين، قساة لا يعرفون اللين.

"I freed Germany from the stupid and degrading fallacies of conscience and morality... we will train young people before whom the world will tremble.  I want young people capable of violence - imperious, relentless and crue

وقد قال المؤرخ بول جونسول في تأثير سارتر الملحد على اوروبا :

ما عجز سارتر عن توقعة ان معظم العنف الذي شجع عليه فلسفيا لن يمارسه السود على البيض بل سيمارسوة على غيرهم من السود وكان تاثيره في جنوب شرق اسيا حيث كانت حرب فيتنام تضع اوزارها ، اقصى من ذلك فالجرائم التي ارتكبت في كمبوديا في ابرايل 1975 واودت بحياة ما يقارب ثلث سكانها نظمتها مجموعة من المفكرين الناطقين بالفرنسية عرفت باسم المنظمة العليا اسسها سبعة مثقفين درسوا في فرنسا وانضموا للحزب الشيوعي الذي كان سارتر عضوا فيه وتشربوا تعاليم سارتر . وختم بقوله بان هؤلاء السفاحين كانوا ابناء ايدلوجية سارتر .

اما عن موضوع ما بعد الموت فهناك محاجة رائعه لواحد من اعظم العقول التي ظهرت في الجنس البشري اسمه "ايمانويل كانت" الذي نقل الفلسفه نقله خاطئه والقى العالم في جو من الشكوكية ونجح ان يشكك العالم في وجود الله .. ولكن بنفس الوقت كان الحس الالهي موجود في داخله لهذا كتب محاججة قال فيها ان كنا لا نؤمن بوجود الله فيجب ان نعيش كما ان لو الله وجود ، فلكي تستمر الحضارة لا بد ان يكون هناك عدل وان ضاع منا الاحساس ان هناك عدل ستتساوي كل الاشياء ومن الممكن ان ندمر بعضنا بعضا وندمر الحضارة ، فيجب ان يكون لدينا احساس عميق ان يكون هناك عدل والواقع يقول ان الحياه عندنا على الارض تنتهي من غير ما المظلوم ينصر ومن غير ما الظالم يعاقب .. فلا يمكن ان يكون لدينا حضارة ان لم يكن هناك عدل ولا يمكن ان تحترم العدل ونثق فيه ان لم نثق ان هناك انصاف للمظلوم وعقاب للظالم !

وبما ان الحياه تنتهي بدون انصاف المظلوم وعقاب الظالم فيجب ان يكون هناك شي بعد هذه الحياة .. واذا امنا ان هناك شي بعد هذه الحياة فلا بد ان نؤمن ان هناك شخص سوف يحاسب لكي ينصف المظلوم ويعاقب الظالم ، وقال ان هذا الشخص لا بد ان يكون كلي الحكمة لكي يستطيع ان يميز بين الظلم والعدل ويستطيع ان يعرف طبيعة فعل كل شي شخص ولكن اذا كان كلي الحكمة وليس كلي القدرة من الممكن ان يصل الى منطقة خطيرة يعرف ان هذا الشخص يستحق الانصاف ولكنه لا يملك القدرة على انصافه او يعرف ان هذا الشخص ظالم ولكن لا يملك القدرة على عقابه ، لهذا لا بد ان يكون هذا الشخص كلي الحكمة لكي يستطيع ان يميز من المظلوم ومن الظالم ولا بد ان يكون كلي القدرة لكي ينصف المظلوم ويعاقب الظالم ، ثم قال لا بد ان يكون كلي الصلاح لكي لا يرتشي ولا يحابي بالوجوه ولا بد ان يكون كلي العلم لكي لا يكون جاهل بكل شي .. اذن لا بد ان يكون هناك الله ..!

لهذا قال لو كنا لا نؤمن بوجود الله علينا ان نعيش كما لو ان الله موجود ! وطبعا هذا كلام فارغ فيا اما يوجد اله او لا يوجد !

ولكن هذا المحاجة تعتبر من اعظم المحاجات التي قدمها "إيمانويل كانت" والتي تبرهين حتمية وجود الله .

*


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يونيو 2017)

سلام للجميع,


محب النور قال:


> الزميل العزيز مصلوب لأجلي :
> 
> في المثال الذي ذكرته و هو قصة يوسف , وقع الشر ثم انقلبت المحنة إلى منحة , كانت العاقبة خيراً ,



الأخ العزيز محب النور,,

سهل علينا الان ان نتكلم عن يوسف لأننا نعرف الخاتمة, و لكن ماذا عن يوسف الذي خلال المحنة لم يعرف هذا؟

و لكن كما يقول الكتاب :"  لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا سَبَقَ فَكُتِبَ كُتِبَ لأَجْلِ تَعْلِيمِنَا، حَتَّى بِالصَّبْرِ وَالتَّعْزِيَةِ بِمَا فِي الْكُتُبِ يَكُونُ لَنَا رَجَاءٌ"

ان كنا تعرف الكتاب , اي نعرف فكر الله, اي نعرف الله "شخصيا" لن يقلقنا ما يحصل معنا و ذلك لاسباب كثيرة اولها : " إِنْ كَانَ اللهُ مَعَنَا، فَمَنْ عَلَيْنَا؟".

يوجد آية في رسالة رومية يحلو للكثيرين ان يدعوها " الوسادة المريحة" لانها فعلا تجعلك تنظر من فوق على العالم و همومه و مشاكله عالما  أن "كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ تَعْمَلُ مَعًا لِلْخَيْرِ لِلَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ اللهَ".

طردوك من العمل ظلما؟ اقتادوك الى السجن قهرا؟ عيرك و هزأك احدهم علنا؟ اعمل كما سيدي الحبيب عمل : كان يسلم ( الى الاب ) لمن يقضي بعدل!
اذا شتموه لم يكن يشتم عوضا.

احد اصدقائي ما زال يذكر كيف انه كان يقرا اية من رسالة يعقوب تقول : احسبوه كل فرح يا اخوتي عندما تقعون في تجارب . في نفس اليوم تم طرده من العمل !

 هل يحزن؟ يكتئب؟ كلا بل كما تقول تتمة الاية :عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ امْتِحَانَ إِيمَانِكُمْ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا. و اثقا في وعد الرب القائل :"  لأَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ الْمُمْسِكُ بِيَمِينِكَ، الْقَائِلُ لَكَ: لاَ تَخَفْ. أَنَا أُعِينُكَ."
ان كان نظرك يقع فقط على الامور الدنيوية, فانت اشقى الناس! و لكن ان كانت عيونك مثبتة نحوه, نحو المسيح في الاعالي فطوباك!

ان كنت واقفا في الوادي و تنظر الى مشكلة ما و كانها على راس الجبل فالهم سيبقصم ظهرك او كما يقول الكتاب :"الْغَمُّ فِي قَلْبِ الرَّجُلِ يُحْنِيهِ"!
و لكن ان كنت واقفا على رأس الجبل ( و هذا ما يجب ان تفعله) و تنظر الى المشكلة الى اسفل , فحين اذا ستضحك عليها لشدة صغرها و سترنم في قلبك :" لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي، إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ. إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي

هل تريد أن نتكلم عن (شرٍ ) اعظم ؟موت مثلا؟ لاصدقائنا كان صبي صغير يحبونه حبا جما كما كل الأهل. توفي ! هل نظروا الى الله و جدفوا و حملوه المسؤلية عن ( الشر ) الذي حدث معهم؟ كلا! بل كانت كلمتهم تعزي كل من اتى ليعزيهم! و أنا واثق ان بعضهم خلص من خلال الرجاء الذي راوه في الاهل الذين كانوا عالمين ان ابنهم الان في مكان افضل جدا , مع المسيح!

صديقة اخرى اصيبت بمرض السرطان في العظم و كانت تخضع لجلسات معالجة كيماوية . كانت تتألم جدا و لكنها كانت تمضي ايامها بالتسبيح و الترنيم لله. في نفس الغرفة كان معها مريضة اخرى(مرض عادي ) من خلفية اسلامية. لم تستطع ان تستوعب كيف لمن يتالم بشدة هكذا ان يقضي وقت في صلاة و ترنيم. في احد الايام طلبت المريضة الاخرى من صديقتنا ان تصلي لاجلها!و صلّت معها.

توفيت صديقتنا بعد فترة .و انا اعتقد جازما ان الله ارسلها عن طريق الالم للمريضة الاخرى لتشهد لها عن المسيح. موت مؤقت مقابل حياة ابدبة لاحدهم! هل تظن انه لو اعطي الخيار لها قبل ان تمرض ان تفعل او لا تفعل لم تكن لتختار نفس الطريق؟




> لكن بالمقابل في هذا العالم الموحش كم من الشرور و المظالم تقع على البشر و يعيش المظلوم حياته و يموت دون أن يعوض عن الظلم الذي لحق به



هل تظن ان الكتاب المقدس لم يتحدث عن صراع كان يدور داخل المؤمنين من ناحية الشر و نجاح الشرير ؟

اقرا ماذا يقول ايوب ( الذي عاش في عصور قبل موسى )عن حيرته:
لماذا تحيا الأشرار ويشيخون نعم ويتجبرون قوة؟
 بيوتهم آمنة من الخوف وليس عليهم عصا الله.
  ثورهم يلقح ولا يخطئ. بقرتهم تنتج ولا تسقط؟
يقضون أيامهم بالخير. في لحظة يهبطون إلى الهاوية.
 فيقولون لله: ابعد عنا. وبمعرفة طرقك لا نسر.
 من هو القدير حتى نعبده وماذا ننتفع إن التمسناه!. 


و ها رجل اخر اسمه اساف كتب المزمور 73 يقول:
أني غرت من المتكبرين إذ رأيت سلامة الأشرار.
 لأنه ليست في موتهم شدائد وجسمهم سمين.
 هوذا هؤلاء هم الأشرار ومستريحين إلى الدهر يكثرون ثروة.فلما قصدت معرفة هذا إذا هو تعب في عيني.!


و أليس هذا هو نفس سبب حيرتك من الشر؟ هل تريد الجواب؟ افعل كما فعل اساف:

 حتى دخلت مقادس الله وانتبهت إلى آخرتهم.

و اضطر ان يعترف :
وأنا بليد ولا أعرف. صرت كبهيم عندك.
ثم:

برأيك تهديني وبعد إلى مجد تأخذني. من لي في السماء؟ ومعك لا أريد شيئا في الأرض.

ان لم تعرف الله , ان لم تدخل الى حضرته ( فقط الابناء هم الذين يستطيعون الدخول) فليس لك رجاء لا هنا و لا بعد الموت ايضا.

في كل طرقك اعرفه وهو يقوم سبلك.

كيف تعرف الله؟ سنتحدث عن ذلك...


----------



## محب النور (12 يونيو 2017)

الزملاء الأعزاء :

حين تحدث الفيلسوف أبيقور عن معضلة الشر تحدث عن ثلاثي غير متسق , بمعنى ان وجود إله كلي العلم و كلي القدرة و كلي الرحمة في نفس الوقت غير ممكن عقلاً , ففي ظل الشر الموجود في عالمنا , إذا أثبتت أي صفتين مما سبق انتفت الصفة الثالثة تلقائياً , و هذه المعضلة تنطبق على الإله الإبراهيمي و لا حل عقلي لها ..

بالمقابل كانت مشاركة الزميل مصلوب لأجلي تركز على العزاء الذي يجده المؤمن حين يقع عليه الشر و يحرم منه غير المؤمن .
و هذا الشئ حق و مشاهد في حياة البشر . فأجد المؤمنين أكثر ثباتاً تجاه مصائب الحياة و شرورها من غير المؤمنين .

بالنسبة للزميل الحق أقول له : اللاديني أو الملحد ليس بالضرورة نازياً أو شيوعياً .. بل الغالبية في زماننا هذا غير مؤدلجين .. عصر الأيديولوجيات انتهى الى غير رجعة بعد الكوارث التي سببتها للبشرية .. أقول كذلك أن هناك جانباً خيراً لدى كثير من اللادينيين الذين حين يقوم أحدهم بعمل خير فإنه لا ينتظر جزاء و ثواباً في حياة أخرى , فجل همه منصب على هذه الحياة .

أعود للزميل مصلوب لأجلي فأقول : خلاصة طرحك كما فهمته هي أن أمام الإنسان خيار من اثنين إما الإيمان أو عدمه .. هذا اذا استثنينا مسألة التسيير و التخيير من حديثنا هنا .

سأغيب فترة عن المنتدى أقرأ خلالها الكتاب المقدس مع التفسير مرة ثانية من موقع إنجيل . كوم .. و خلال هذه الفترة سأبحث في أعماقي بصدق و شفافية .. و عسى أن نلتقي قريباً .. كن بخير ..


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (12 يونيو 2017)

الأخ محب النور,,

هل لي ان اقترح عليك لو سمحت بدل الدراسة الجامدة, بعضا من العظات التي ستجعلك تتذوق من حلاوة الكتاب المقدس و تجعلك تشتهي المزيد؟ 

هذه عظة لخادم الرب يوسف رياض بعنوان " صفات الله" و هي تتحدث عن المزمور 139 و الذي يبدأ بالكلمات :
1 .. يا رب قد اختبرتني وعرفتني.
 2 أنت عرفت جلوسي وقيامي. فهمت فكري من بعيد.
 3 مسلكي ومربضي ذريت وكل طرقي عرفت.
 4 لأنه ليس كلمة في لساني إلا وأنت يا رب عرفتها كلها.
 5 من خلف ومن قدام حاصرتني وجعلت علي يدك.
 6 عجيبة هذه المعرفة فوقي. ارتفعت لا أستطيعها.

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKC5TAWVKz0
```
اعدك بانك لن تمل, بل ستفتح شهيتك على معرفة الرب أكثر و ان اردت أكثر فسيكون من دواعي سروري ان أدلك أكثر..

اعدك ايضا باني ساصلي لك و أرجو من الزملاء الاعزاء ان يفعلوا ذات الشئ و عندما تذوق ما أطيب الرب ثق تماما انك ستفعل تماما ما قال عبد الرب :
وجد كلامك فأكلته فكان كلامك لي للفرح ولبهجة قلبي


----------



## خادم البتول (13 يونيو 2017)

تحياتي العاطرة للأستاذ محب النور وجميع الأحباء الحضور. مرة ثانية أزعم أن لدينا خطأ جذري في بناء هذه القضية وفي السؤال ذاته. أعتقد أن ما أرسلته بالفعل سابقا يكفي تماما، لكن الأمانة تفرض أن أشارك هنا أيضا ما دمت حاضرا ولو بتعليق بسيط. 


* حين تحدث الفيلسوف أبيقور عن معضلة الشر تحدث عن ثلاثي غير متسق , بمعنى ان وجود إله كلي العلم و كلي القدرة و كلي الرحمة في نفس الوقت غير ممكن عقلاً , ففي ظل الشر الموجود في عالمنا, إذا أثبتت أي صفتين مما سبق انتفت الصفة الثالثة تلقائياً , وهذه المعضلة تنطبق على الإله الإبراهيمي ولا حل عقلي لها.*

نعم "لا حل عقلي لها"، هذا بالضبط ما نقول! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ولكن لماذا؟ هل لأن هذا "الإله الإبراهيمي" كما تسميه مجرد أكذوبة متناقضة، أم لأن التناقض بالأحرى في العقل ذاته وكيف يفكر؟ بكل حال دعنا نتفق أولا أن أبيقور خذلنا، لأنه ـ وهو فيلسوف ـ قال ما قال ولم يخبرنا ما هو على الأقل تعريف هذا "*الشر*" الذي يتحدث عنه؟

*آباؤنا *في المقابل ـ ولم يكونوا فلاسفة ـ دخلوا هذا المعترك في شجاعة وتركوا لنا بعض الكلمات الثمينة: حامي الإيمان القديس الكبير *أثناسيوس الرسولي *أشار إلى الشر مرتين على الأقل، وفي "الرسالة إلى الوثنيين" تحديدا يقول: «لكن الخير كائنٌ، بينما الشر عدم. وﺑﻬذا أعني أن ما هو خير هو ما له مثال في الله الكائن، وما هو عدم هو الشر؛ *لأنه ليس إلا خيالات زائفة في عقول البشر*». هذا السطر الصغير يحتاج في الحقيقة كتابا كاملا لشرحه! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لكن دعنا على الأقل نلتفت إلى العبارة الأخيرة، التي لا تدلنا عن "عدمية" الشر فقط ولكن كيف أن واقع الشر أيضا مجرد "*خيالات زائفة*"! يظهر هذا المعنى نفسه بوضوح أكبر عند عملاق أخر هو القديس *غريغوريوس اللاهوتي *(النزينزي). يقول في العظة التي ألقاها في جنازة أبيه: «توجد حياة واحدة، علينا أن نطلب هذه الحياة. ويوجد موت واحد، هو الخطيئة أي هلاك النفس. *تخلق الخطايا فينا ما يشبه الأحلام التي تحاكي الواقع*، وهي تجعل الخطاة يسخرون من الواقع بينما *هم في الحقيقة يعيشون خيالات كاذبة تحيا في نفوسهم*». وأخيرا يتكرر أيضا نفس المعنى عند عملاق ثالث هو "فم الذهب"، واحد من ثلاثة قديسين نسميهم "أقمار الكنيسة". يقول *يوحنا ذهبي الفم* في شرحه لرسالة إفسس: «يصف الرسول مَن يحيا في الخطية كمن هو نائم وميت، يتنفس مثل النائم، ولكنه يتنفس النجاسة والنتانة التي تصدر عن جثة ميتة! وكما أن النائم *لا يرى لأن عينيه مغلقة، بل يحلم ويتخيل، هكذا كل من هو ميت روحيا *(لا يرى، عينيه مغلقة، يحلم ويتخيل)»!

الشر إذاُ "*عـدم*" أستاذنا الحبيب، وليت أبيقور كان معنا! بل كل ما نراه ونعيشه ـ بقدر ما نحن عارقون في الخطايا "نائمون" بسببها ـ ليس إلا *كابوس السقوط وخيالاته وأوهامه الكاذبة! *لا وجود أبدا للشر في ذاته، فالشر هو فقط الوصف الذي نشير به إلى غياب الخير والبرّ والصلاح، كالظلمة نصف بها غياب النور لا حضور شيء بذاته اسمه الظلمة. الشر بالمثل هو فقط غياب "الله" نتيجة الخطيئة والموت الروحي. ولكن هل يغيب الله حقا؟ أبدا، ولهذا فهو حلم! لهذا تحديدا قال أكبر قديسينا أننا ـ بقدر خطايانا ـ في حلم، أو كأننا نعيش حلما. الله لا يغيب حقا إلا في عقولنا فقط، "عقول السقوط"، بينما في الحقيقة كل شيء قائم به سبحانه، بل «*به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد*» كما قال لسان العطر! لذلك يتراجع "الشر" *بالضرورة *عن حياة الإنسان ووجدانه بقدر ما يقترب من الله وتشرق النعمة في قلبه (بعض النظر كيف تبدو الأمور خارجيا لجهلاء العالم). نجد بالتالي أن *المغترب عن الله شقي يتألم، قلِق دائما ومهموم، يبحث عن السعادة دون جدوى، وقد يغضب ربما لأتفه الأسباب نظرا لهذا الألم الداخلي الدفين*، ذلك كله رغم أن ظروفه عموما جيدة ولو نسبيا، لا "شر" لديه حقا، بل أفضل من ملايين غيره! ونجد في المقابل ـ كما لاحظتَ بالفعل ـ أن *رجال الله في محبة وسلام وتعزية بل ربما في فرح ومسرة أيضا*، حتى في قلب "الشر" ورغم أن ظروفهم قد تكون بالعكس قاسية جدا، تعتصرهم تجارب كبيرة، أو يرزحون تحت نير فقر شديد، أو حتى في ألم فعلي بأجسادهم، وقد يكونون علاوة على ذلك أسرى أيضا لا يتحركون فوق فراش المرض!


كان أبيقور إذاً يفكر ويكتب بعد السقوط وفقط حسب *منطق السقوط*، ومن ثم لا بُعتد به. أو بعبارة أخرى: أبيقور على صواب، نعم، ولكن فقط داخل "الحلم" وبقدر ما نشاركه هذا الحلم. إن ما قدمه أبيقور معضلة حقيقية، نعم، ولكن فقط لأننا جميعا "*نيام*" مثله، بدرجة أو بأخرى، على الأقل نشاركه نفس المنطق المغلوط والرؤية الملتبسة. أما إذا أفقنا من نومنا هذا فبالعكس سوف نرى على الفور كم هي بالأحرى *تافهة *حقا هذه "المعضلة" التي حيّرت العالمين! أصبح السؤال بالتالي: *كيف نفيق من هذا الحلم؟* هذا في تقديري هو *أهم سؤال على الإطلاق في حياة أي إنسان!* نحن ببساطة نؤمن ألا إفاقة أبدا إلا بأن ندرك ابتداء أننا نيام، بل موتى، نطلب بالتالي الحياة من واهب الحياة ونعبر لأجل ذلك من باب المسيح أولا ـ *أنا هو الباب *ـ الذي ما جاء إلى الأرض إلا لهذا السبب! هكذا فقط نحيا ونقوم ونتحرر ـ تعرفون الحق *والحق يحرركم*! بكل حال تأكد أننا لا نستطيع الإفاقة *عقليا *أو بواسطة العقل كما أشرنا وكررنا. لماذا؟ لأن مشكلتنا كما رأينا *تكمن في العقل ذاته* هذه المرة، بل "*هي*" العقل ذاته، والعقل ببساطة لا يستطيع أن يتجاوز نفسه! نحتاج بالتالي إلى مركبة أو أداة أو واسطة أخرى أعلى من العقل وأعمق وأشمل، وذلك هو "*القلب*"! لذلك «طوبى لأنقياء القلب» قال شمس البر «لأنهم يعاينون الله»! غير أن القلب أيضا لا يحيا وينبض وتجلو مرآته فتعكس لنا حقائق الوجود وأنوار الأعالي إلا أن يلمسه شعاع النعمة أولا ويغسله نداها! من ثم فقط عبر القلب، وفقط بمعونة الله ونعمته، يمكننا أخيرا أن ننتبه، أن ننهض من الموت وأن نستيقظ أخيرا من ظلمة هذا الليل الطويل!

* * *​
*سأغيب فترة عن المنتدى أقرأ خلالها الكتاب المقدس مع التفسير مرة ثانية من موقع إنجيل . كوم .. و خلال هذه الفترة سأبحث في أعماقي بصدق و شفافية .. و عسى أن نلتقي قريباً ...*

نتمنى لك التوفيق في رحلتك مع الكتاب المقدس. أيضا لا تشغل نفسك بالرد هنا إذا كان كل ما يدفعك للرد هو فقط اللياقة أو الدماثة. يعلم الله أنني ما كتبت إلا للأمانة التي أحملها، مثلما فعل الأحباء جميعا هنا فيما أعتقد، خاصة وأن بعضنا كان ذات يوم أسير هذا الشرَك أيضا، وشخصيا فقد قضيت مع أبيقور هذا وصحبته أعواما وأعواما. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 نعم، عسى أن نلتقي قريبا. فقط انتبه أستاذي الحبيب لأن بعض الباحثين عن الحقيقة لا يريدون "الحقيقة" فعلا وإنما فقط "*البحث*" عنها. البحث في ذاته هو غايتهم، وتلك هي *لعبة العقل الأخيرة*. كما يبحث البعض عن الثروة، ويبحث البعض عن السلطة، ويبحث البعض عن المتعة، كذلك يبحث بعضنا عن الحقيقة. ذلك هو ما نقدمه لأنفسنا *كمبرر*! هناك سؤال يخفق دائما في أعماق كل منا: *لماذا لم تتحرر بعد، لماذا لم تعد إلى الله، لماذا لا تلتزم الحقيقة؟* في هذه الحالة يكون الجواب: *أنا أبحث بالفعل عن الحقيقة!* وهكذا يستمر البحث بلا نهاية وكلما أوشك على الانتهاء عاد فتشكل عبر أسئلة أخرى، ذلك لأن "البحث" هنا ليس طلبا للحقيقة بل بالعكس هو ذاته وسيلة الهرب منها! 

* * *​​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 يونيو 2017)

*ردود  عميقة   وموسعة  ولا أروع.
ولا    أزعم  أننى  استطيع ان ازيد  جديداً مفيداً

لكن ببساطة  أضيف الى ما تفضل به اخوتى 
أن هذا العالم   فى الفكر المسيحى  - من منظور  كنيستى التى تربيت فيها -   هو   مجال  للجهاد  والامتحان  فطوبي لمن ظفر بالفوز والنجاح فى هذه  الحياة المعاصرة  وكان اميناً  فى القليل الذى  في يده  ,  وغلب 
[فمن يغلب يرث كل شيئ ][رؤيا7:21]
...
إن هذه الحياه المعاصرة  يا زميلي  ليست هى كل شيئ ..
إسمع معى 
كورنثوس الأولى الأصحاح 15 العدد 19 إن كان لنا في هذه الحياة فقط رجاء في المسيح فإننا أشقى جميع الناس....
لكن لنا رجاء 
إنه  رجاء المجد [كولوسي27:1]
لنا رجاءاً صالحاً بالنعمة  وعزاءاً أبدياً  [2تس16:2]
  رجاء الحياة الأبدية، التي وعد بها الله المنزه عن الكذب، قبل الأزمنة الأزلية،[تيطس2:1]
 منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح،[تيطس13:2]
رجاء الحياة الابدية [تيطس7:3]

 [من يغلب يرث كل شيء، وأكون له إلها وهو يكون لي ابنا.][رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 21 العدد 7 ]
فيوجد لنا  رجاء فى تعويض مجزى حسب عدل الله    حينما نغلب الخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة - وحين نغلب الشر ..
ونحن ننتظر هذا الوعد وهذا الرجاء  فلا يبتئس قلبك   بمعضلة شيوع الشر  فى هذه الحياة المعاصرة *​------------------


----------



## محب النور (29 أبريل 2018)

بعد تفكير طويل في مشكلة الشر وصلت لنتيجة مقنعة تنسجم مع مع الردود التي كتبتموها مشكورين  ..
بما أن الرب خلقنا , و أحبنا , فإن الشرور لا يصح أن تنسب إليه هو , رغم أنه الخالق لكل شئ خيراً كان أم شراً .
لأن موضع الإشكال الحقيقي يكمن في تعريف الشر , يجب أن نتفق على تعريف للشر قبل أن نخوض في صدوره عن الله أو عدم صدوره .
الشر بالنسبة لي مثلاً هو ما أراه أنا شراً , و ما تراه أنت شراً تعتبره شراً كذلك و هكذا ..
و لكن : ما مدى قدرتنا على الرؤية ؟ رؤيتنا العقلية محدودة كما هي رؤيتنا البصرية محدودة كذلك .
فما ذكره الإخوة هنا صحيح .. أنا أقر و أعترف أنني منغمس في الخطايا و بعيد عن الإله و لذلك فإن بصيرتي مغلقة و قدرتي على إدراك الحكمة الكامنة خلف كل شئ معطلة .. هذا واقعي و أنا أقر به و أرجو أن تساعدوني على تغييره ..
مع خالص المودة ...


----------



## aymonded (29 أبريل 2018)

سلام من ملك السلام الذي يزرع سلاماً في كل قلب يبحث عن الحق ويريد أن يعيش في النور
 الله في طبيعته نور فائق غير منظور، والإنسان لكي يعاين النور يحتاج أن يستنير بخلع الظلمة ​ لأن السير في الظلام لا يجعل الإنسان يرى ويعيان الطريق الذي يسير فيه، وتظل الأمور خفية عنه ولا يتضح ملامحها إلا لو أشرق النور حتى يرى كل شيء أمام عينيه واضحاً فلا يشك فيه أو يقف حائراً، وخلع الظلمة والتخلص منها، لا يأتي أبداً بالمجهود الذاتي والطبيعي الذي للإنسان، لأن الظلمة لا تتبدد سوى بإشراق نور النهار، لذلك الرب أكد على أنه هو بنفسه وذاته النور الحقيقي الذي أتى ليُنير كل إنسان آتٍ إلى العالم وذلك في إنجيل يوحنا، لذلك مكتوب بالنبوة: وَلَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُتَّقُونَ اسْمِي تُشْرِقُ شَمْسُ الْبِرِّ وَالشِّفَاءُ فِي أَجْنِحَتِهَا (ملاخي 4: 2)
فمن يطلب مسيح القيامة والحياة عن حاجة إليه كنور لحياته، فأنه يجده حاضراً بملء مجده مبدداً الظلام فاتحاً الذهن ليفهم الأمور المُحيرة والمخفية عنه برؤية وإعلان إلهي يشفي غليله ويوجهه نحو الأبدية نائلاً نعمة منه متغيراً عن شكله بتجديد ذهنه مختبراً إرادة الله الصالحة المرضية الكاملة.​بالطبع انا لم ولن أُجيب عن الأسئلة المطروحة، لأنها لا تحتاج إجابة على قدر ما تحتاج استنارة، للدخول في خبرة لقاء خاص وشخصي جداً مع الله الصالح الذي يُظهر ويعلن نفسه لكل من يشتهي أن يراه ليُقيم معهُ شركة كشخص حي وحضور مُحيي، لأن الكلام كثير عندنا ويوجد تلال ضخمة من الكتب والأفكار المطروحة، والتي أن قضينا عمرنا فيها لن ننتهي أبداً، وان سرنا وراء كل ما هو مقنع في النهاية لن يُشبعنا داخلياً، لأننا نحتاج أن نشبع ونرتاح ونطمئن وندخل في سر الخلود فنفرح ولا ينزع أحد فرحنا منا، لذلك فضلت أن أُشير على خبرة تذوقتها كما تذوقها الكثير على مستوى الواقع وليس مجرد فكر وكلام مكتوب، لذلك ببراعة الخبرة كتب الرسول قائلاً:
فَإِنَّ الْحَيَاةَ أُظْهِرَتْ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْنَا وَنَشْهَدُ وَنُخْبِرُكُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عِنْدَ الآبِ وَأُظْهِرَتْ لَنَا، الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ وَسَمِعْنَاهُ نُخْبِرُكُمْ بِهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً شَرِكَةٌ مَعَنَا. وَأَمَّا شَرِكَتُنَا نَحْنُ فَهِيَ مَعَ الآبِ وَمَعَ ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ (1يوحنا 1: 2، 3)
​وهبك إلهنا الصالح سؤل قلبك والدخول في سر معرفته والحياة معه على مستوى الشركة وخبرة لمسه من جهة كلمة الحياة، لتتذوق قوة النعمة المُخلِّصة والمحررة من كل قيد يهبط بالإنسان من المجد الفاق الذي خُلق لأجله، يومك رائع مملوء بهجة وسلام من الله. ​


----------



## خادم البتول (2 مايو 2018)

عودا حميدا يا أستاذ محب.  لم أكن أنوي التعليق خاصة بعد "الخلاصة" التي وضعها أستاذنا الحبيب أيمن وفيها الكفاية، لكن موضوعك يمسنا جميعا (كما علمت اليوم أن اثنتين من أخواتنا تمران بالفعل بتجارب قاسية جدا وقد تساعدهما بعض الكلمات ولو قليلا). سيكون تعليقي طويلا بعض الشيء لذلك أقسمه إلى جزءين. أولا تقول:



> بما أن الرب خلقنا , و أحبنا , فإن الشرور لا يصح أن تنسب إليه هو , رغم أنه الخالق لكل شئ خيراً كان أم شراً .
> لأن موضع الإشكال الحقيقي يكمن في تعريف الشر , يجب أن نتفق على تعريف للشر قبل أن نخوض في صدوره عن الله أو عدم صدوره .
> الشر بالنسبة لي مثلاً هو ما أراه أنا شراً , و ما تراه أنت شراً تعتبره شراً كذلك و هكذا ..


عفوا ولكن ربما لا يكون هذا حقا هو "موضع الإشكال الحقيقي"، لأنه يجوز أن نتفق جميعا على تعريف واحد للشر وعندها سنعود إلى المربع الأول: كيف يسمح الله بكل هذا الشر الذي اتفقنا على تعريفه؟ كيف ظهر هذا الشر ومن هو المسئول عنه؟ كيف يوجد عموما أي شر إذا كان الإله حقا مطلق القوة مطلق الإرادة: هل يقدر الله على إزالة الشر ولكن لا يريد، أم يريد ولكن لا يقدر؟ إلخ إلخ.

ولكن لنقترب هذه المرة من أرض الواقع قليلا ولنأخذ مثالا عمليا: لنفترض أن مرضا خطيرا أو مزمنا أصاب عشرة أشخاص: هل يعاني هؤلاء العشرة بنفس الدرجة؟ أنا هنا لا أقصد ألام المرض نفسه، الآلام الجسدية، ولكن أقصد "*المعاناة*" النفسية والعقلية التي تصاحب المرض عادة: *الحزن والاكتئاب والمرارة والهم والقلق وأحيانا الغضب والرفض والإنكار* إلخ. الإجابة حسبما يخبرنا الواقع هي لا بالطبع. بينما نجد معظم المرضى بالفعل يعانون معاناة بالغة قد تصل حد البكاء أو حتى الانهيار، نجد في المقابل بعض المرضى لا يعانون بهذه الشدة أبدا، بل قد نجد أحدهم *هادئا مطمئنا وربما حتى مبتسما مازحا ضاحكا وكأنه ليس مريضا على الإطلاق*! كيف نفسر إذاً هذا التفاوت في مشاعر الناس ومعاناتهم رغم أن نفس المرض أصابهم جميعا؟


التفسير ببساطة هو أن سبب المعاناة ليس المرض نفسه كما نتصور عادة، لكنه "*علاقة*" كل منهم بهذا المرض. هذه العلاقة إما أن تكون "*المقاومة*" والرفض والإنكار، أو تكون "*القبول*" والتسليم والإقرار. فإذا كانت علاقتنا بالمرض ـ أو بأية تجربة ـ هي المقاومة، فهذه *المقاومة* *بحد ذاتها هي سبب المعاناة *وليس المرض. وبالعكس: إذا كانت هذه العلاقة هي القبول، فهذا *القبول *هو نفسه ما يزيل المعاناة ـ أو على الأقل يزيل معظمها ـ ويجلب بدلا منها الهدوء والاطمئنان والسكينة.

أما هذا "القبول" فليس معناه قبول المرض ذاته أو عدم الذهاب إلى الطبيب مثلا. القبول المقصود هو بالأحرى *قبول واقعية المرض والتسليم بها والتسليم للقانون أو للحكمة أو للمشيئة التي تقف بالضرورة وراءها.* المريض الذي تحقق لديه هذا القبول يذهب بالتالي إلى الطبيب ويتابع ويبحث في كل مكان عن أي أمل للعلاج، مثل أي مريض آخر، ولكنه يفعل كل ذلك في هدوء واطمئنان ودون خوف أو حزن أو جزع. 

*سبب المعاناة الإنسانية بالتالي ليس خارجيا ولكنه داخلي. ليس المرض أو المحنة أو "الشر" أو ما يحدث عموما بالعالم هو حقا ما يجعلنا نعاني ونتألم، لكنه بالأحرى ما يحدث داخلنا لا خارجنا: كيف "تفسر" عقولنا هذا الذي حدث وكيف "تتعامل" بالتالي معه.

*
الإشكال الحقيقي إذاً ليس "تعريف" الشر، ولكنه *الاعتراف والإقرار بوجود الشر نفسه ابتداء*! إذا قال العقل مثلا: "*هذا شر*" فإن النتيجة الطبيعية هي أن يرفضه ويقاومه، وبالتالي يتبدد سلام الإنسان ويسقط في دوامة المعاناة ولا يستطيع أبدا تحقيق هذا "القبول" الذي نشير إليه. 

وعليه فالفرق بين المؤمن ـ الذي نراه راضيا مطمئنا حتى في أصعب التجارب ـ وغيره من الناس هو أن عقل المؤمن ليس *منقسما منشطرا* هكذا بين قطبين متنافرين "خير" و"شر"! المؤمن بالعكس "*يوحّد*" الوجود كله في قلبه تحت عنوان أو تصنيف آخر جديد هو "*المشيئة الإلهية*"! عقل المؤمن ليس *ممزقا مفتتا *داخل العالم ضائعا بين ألوانه وأشكاله، تناقضاته وصراعاته، لكنه بالعكس *متوحد منسجم دون تنافر*، لأن تركيزه ليس على العالم وإنما على "*الوحدة*" وعلى "*الواحد*" الذي يكمن وراء هذا العالم – سيان سميناه "المسيح" أو "الإله" أو "إرادة المحبة" أو "مشيئة السماء" أو "الحكمة العليا" أو حتى "القانون الكليّ" الذي يشمل سائر الوجود. 


من ثم حتى لو بدا لعقل المؤمن في لحظة ضعف أن ما يحدث حقا "شر"، سرعان ما يرد قلبه هذا الشر إلى المشيئة العليا وبالتالي يدرك استحالة أن يكون شرا، لأن المشيئة الإلهية *خبر محض،.*ولأن "*كل الأشياء تعمل معا للخير*" ـ قطعا ويقينا ـ كما يعلمنا الكتاب. هكذا يتحقق "القبول" ويثبت بروح الله في قلب المؤمن وهكذا، حتى لو كان جسده يتألم، لا يسقط في المعاناة والهموم والأحزان. بل إنه لا يكف عن مساعدة الآخرين رغم أنه المستحق للمساعدة. لا يكف ـ بنعمة الله لا بإرادته أو بقدرته ـ عن الدعم والتشجيع والبذل والعطاء والغفران وصنع السلام ونشر البسمة والرجاء والأمل. في عبارة واحدة: لا يكف لحظة عن أن يكون من *أولاد الله *حقا، ابن المحبة سفير السماء، ملح الأرض ونور العالم!

* * *​
وبعد، كان هذا هو الجزء الأول وهو الأكبر والأهم في اعتقادي. نعود غدا بمشيئة الله مع الجزء الثاني أو الخاتمة، فحتى نلتقى لك أطيب المنى مع خالص محبتي كذلك شكري وامتناني لحضوركم الرائع مرة أخرى. عودا حميدا عاطرا وإلى لقاء. 

(فقط ملحوظة هامة في الختام لعل إحدى أخواتنا تقرأ الآن بالفعل هذه الكلمات: ليس كل ألم معناه "نقص إيمان" أو "عدم قبول" وتسليم يا أختي الغاليه فلا تسيئي فهم المقصود. نحن هنا نتحدث بالأحرى عن الحزن لا عن الألم. إضافة لذلك فالألم وحتى الحزن جزء من إنسانيتنا. الإيمان والقبول والتسليم كل ذلك يثبّتنا ويشددنا ويرفعنا لا يصنع منا آلات دون مشاعر. بالعكس كلما ارتفعنا واقتربنا من نبع المحبة وشمسها كلما رقّت بالضرورة مشاعرنا وازدادت قلوبنا حساسية وحدّة ورهافة. فلا تنكري الألم أبدا على نفسك يا صديقتي أو "تقاوميه" هو ذاته. فرحكم ختاما أيها الأحباء فرحنا وبكاؤكم بكاؤنا وآلامكم ألامنا، معكم قلوبنا ولأجلكم نرفع صلاوتنا). 


​


----------



## خادم البتول (3 مايو 2018)

. . . . 

*ثانيـــا *تقول: 



> أنا أقر و أعترف أنني منغمس في الخطايا و *بعيد عن الإله *و لذلك فإن بصيرتي مغلقة و قدرتي على إدراك الحكمة الكامنة خلف كل شئ معطلة


.
مَن أخبرك أنك «بعيد عن الإله»؟ 
كيف عرفت هذا؟  
كيف تأكدت منه؟
أليس هذا أيضا، هذه نفسه، هو ما يراه العقل المحدود، المنشطر المضطرب؟
أليس هذا نفسه بعض ما ينتجه غياب البصيرة؟

وكيف أتيتَ إلى هنا أولا إذا كنت حقا «بعيدا عن الإله»؟ كيف سألتَ وبحثتَ وناقشت؟ كيف جئتَ وذهبتَ وعدت؟ بل كيف كتبنا نحن إليك وما زلنا نكتب؟ بل كيف استطعتَ أن تقدم اليوم هذا الإقرار والاعتراف نفسه ـ أنك منغمس في الخطايا معطل الإدراك والبصيرة ـ إذا كنت حقا بعيدا عن الإله كما تزعم أو يزعم عقلك؟ 

وحتى إذا كنت "أنت" بعيدا عن الإله ـ نظرا لخطاياك التي حجبته عنك ـ فماذا عن الإله نفسه؟ هل هو أيضا بعيد؟

لا يا أستاذنا الجميل بل أنت بالعكس قريب جدا منه. ارفع قامتك وثق بقلبك وابتهج لأنك بالعكس "*غـــــارق*" حرفيا في بحر أنوار الرب في كل لحظة.  فقط أغلق مذياع عقلك هذا الذي لا يكف أبدا عن الثرثرة وحاول الإنصات جيدا لهمس قلبك، عندئذ ستدرك كم هو قريب حقا منك، سبحانه، أقرب من كل ما تتخيل!


أخيـــرا تقول:



> هذا واقعي و أنا أقر به و أرجو أن تساعدوني على تغييره.


.
في قصة "*النساك الثلاثة*" للأديب العالمي الكبير تولستوي يحكي لنا، باختصار، عن...ثلاثة نساك كهول عاشوا دائما على جزيرة منعزلة بالبحر، وكانوا بسطاء جدا يصلّون صلاة واحدة لا يعرفون سواها: «*يا رب نحن ثلاثة، وأنت ثلاثة، يا رب ارحمنا*». ولكن يبدو أن هذه الصلاة رغم بساطتها كانت كافية لتسيير كافة أمورهم فوق جزيرتهم المنعزلة، بل حتى شاع أنهم صنعوا أيضا ببعض الآيات والعجائب حسبما كان يروي العامة عنهم! 

ثم حدث أن وصل خبرهم إلى قس المدينة فقرر الذهاب إليهم لإرشادهم وتعليمهم، خاصة أن صلاتهم هذه كانت *خاطئة لاهوتيا*، فالله ليس أبدا ثلاثة وإنما هو إله واحد. وبالفعل استقل الكاهن الطيب قاربا وذهب لتعليمهم عددا من الصلاوات الأخرى التي يرددها سائر المؤمنين، حتى انتهت مهمته فودعهم وغادر الجزيرة في سلام. وانطلق القارب في البحر لبعض الوقت، حتى فوجئ الكاهن والبحارة الذين معه *بنور باهر *يظهر من بعيد خلف القارب، يزداد إشراقا ولمعانا وهو يقترب بسرعة منهم، إلى أن ظهرت أخيرا بالنور أجساد النساك الثلاثة وهم يجرون فوق المياه وقد أمسكو بيد بعضهم بعضا، حتى وصلوا أخيرا إلى القارب فانحنوا أمام الكاهن وهم يبكون: «*سامحنا يا أبانا، لقد نسينا الصلاوات التي علمتنا فسارعنا إليك لكي تعيدها علينا*»! أما الكاهن الطيب فقد حدق صامتا في ذهول، ثم في النهاية هز فقط رأسه وقال لهم في اتضاع شديد: «*أيها الأحباء، صلّوا كما كنتم تصلون، لا بأس، استمروا بصلاتكم القديمة*». ​.
والمعنى بالطبع واضح. الله يا أخي الحبيب قريب جدا والطريق إليه بسيط جدا جدا، أبسط من كل ما نتصور. لكنه طريق القلب لا العقل. كما نقول دائما وكما أشار بالفعل الأستاذ أيمن في رسالته وفي كثير من رسائله: لا تتحقق معرفة الله أبدا عبر الكتب، عبر العقل أو الفكر أو الفلسفة أو حتى اللاهوت، بل هي "*خبــرة*" مباشرة! كيف يمكن إذاً لأي إنسان مساعتك لتحقيق هذه المعرفة؟ لا أحد يستطيع ذلك، ولا حتى أنت نفسك. بل *الله *ذاته ـ والله فقط ـ هو الذي يساعدك ويساعدنا. حتى إذا أردت أن تكف عن خطاياك التي انغمست فيها لكي تتذوق هذه الخبرة، أو على الأقل لكي تقترب من عتبات الجلال والأنوار، لا تعتمد في ذلك على نفسك لأنك ببساطة لن تستطيع. لأنه «*بدوني لا تستطيعون شيئا*»! الله نفسه هو الذي سوف ينتشلك أيضا من خطاياك ويستبدل ضعفك قوة وجهلك حكمة وظلمتك نورا. 

أول الطريق بالتالي ـ وأساسه وعماده ـ هو "*إنكار النفس*" كما علمنا السيد المسيح له المجد. لابد أن يخرج الإنسان *تماما وكليا *من الصورة لو كانت هذه الخبرة الإلهية هي حقا غايته. إن النور هنا بالفعل، لكنك مهما فعلت واجتهدت وحاولت لا ترى سوى الظل! لماذا؟ لأن هذا هو *ظلك أنت* شخصيا! لأنك أنت شخصيا الذي تقف أمام الشمس فتحجب نورها! لذلك فالخاطئ الذي يحاول فقط أن يكون بارا ما يزال بعيدا عن معرفة الله وعن هذه الخبرة! السبب هو أنه ما زال "يثبت نفسه" لا ينكرها! إنه فقط يستبدل صفة "الخاطئ" بصفة "البار"، أو صفة الجاهل بصفة العالم، أو صفة الضال الشقيّ بصفة الخادم التقيّ! أي أنه هو "نفسه" ما يزال قائما حاضرا، وهكذا رغم بره ـ أو رغم علمه الباهر، أو رغم خدمته الهائلة ـ ما يزال دون حضرة القدوس، التي هي تماما كالشمس لا يمكن أن تظهر النجوم في حضرتها.

هذا تحديدا ما يقع البعض بسببه حتى في النفاق دون أن يشعروا. قد يريد الإنسان صادقا، على سبيل المثال، إنكار ذاته فيتواضع للجميع، يتواضع تماما وكليا، لكنه مع ذلك يقع في أدق أنواع الكبرياء وأصعبها: وهو أن "*يفتخر*" سرا ـ ويا للتناقض ـ بـ"*تواضعه*"! 


*وعليه نعم، اجتهد بالطبع لتكون بارا، توقف فورا عن خطاياك، أصلح شأنك ما استطعت. ولكن أيضا «يا بني اعطني قلبك»! لتكن عينك بل قلبك بل روحك معه دائما في كل أمر، مستمدا منه دون سواه المعونة، ومدركا في كل حين ـ حقيقة لا مجازا ـ أن منه فقط تأتي كل قوة، من بره يصدر كل بر، من سلامه ينبع كل سلام، من بهاء وجهه يظهر كل جمال وكل حُسن، من بحر أنواره يخرج كل فهم وكل حكمة ومن فيض محبته تنساب كل محبة وكل رحمة!*

* * *​
عذرا للإطالة مع تحياتي ختاما أستاذنا الحبيب ومرة أخرى لا داعي للرد إذا لم يكن لديك أي استفسار أو معارضة. نحن مجرد "سعاة بريد" فلا يشغلك الرسول أبدا عن الرسالة، أو عن الراسل. أيضا لا تتردد في الكتابة لضعفي عبر البريد ـ في أي وقت ـ لأني في الحقيقة لست نشطا وقد لا أكون حاضرا معظم الوقت، وإن كنت أيضا أثق أن الأساتذة أيمن ومصلوب والحقيقة والدكتور إليكتريك الذين شاركوا هنا بالفعل ـ ناهيك عن غيرهم من نشطاء هذا القسم عموما ـ كلهم أساتذتنا نتعلم منهم وكلهم دون شك أولى وأجدر منا بالإجابة عن أي سؤال. سلام ونعمة وعلى المحبة نلتقي دائما. 


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

اشكرك للجزء المهم دا--  اشكرك انك اشرت ليه-- و كائنك عارف انى هتكعبل فى التوقيت دا فى الموضوع دا :
"
ليس كل ألم معناه "نقص إيمان" أو "عدم قبول" وتسليم يا أختي الغاليه فلا تسيئي فهم المقصود. نحن هنا نتحدث بالأحرى عن الحزن لا عن الألم. إضافة لذلك فالألم وحتى الحزن جزء من إنسانيتنا. الإيمان والقبول والتسليم كل ذلك يثبّتنا ويشددنا ويرفعنا لا يصنع منا آلات دون مشاعر. بالعكس كلما ارتفعنا واقتربنا من نبع المحبة وشمسها كلما رقّت بالضرورة مشاعرنا وازدادت قلوبنا حساسية وحدّة ورهافة. فلا تنكري الألم أبدا على نفسك يا صديقتي أو "تقاوميه" هو ذاته. فرحكم ختاما أيها الأحباء فرحنا وبكاؤكم بكاؤنا وآلامكم ألامنا، معكم قلوبنا ولأجلكم نرفع صلاوتنا).


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 مايو 2018)

اشكرك على شرحك-- اشكركم كلكم على شرحكم و مجهودكم 
 اشكر صاحب الموضوع اصلا ........
الموضوع دا محتاج يتثبت .. 
 ربنا يبارككم كلكم


----------



## خادم البتول (15 مايو 2018)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك للجزء المهم دا--  اشكرك انك اشرت ليه-- و كائنك عارف انى هتكعبل فى التوقيت دا فى الموضوع دا :
> "
> ليس كل ألم معناه "نقص إيمان" أو "عدم قبول" وتسليم يا أختي الغاليه فلا تسيئي فهم المقصود. نحن هنا نتحدث بالأحرى عن الحزن لا عن الألم. إضافة لذلك فالألم وحتى الحزن جزء من إنسانيتنا. الإيمان والقبول والتسليم كل ذلك يثبّتنا ويشددنا ويرفعنا لا يصنع منا آلات دون مشاعر. بالعكس كلما ارتفعنا واقتربنا من نبع المحبة وشمسها كلما رقّت بالضرورة مشاعرنا وازدادت قلوبنا حساسية وحدّة ورهافة. فلا تنكري الألم أبدا على نفسك يا صديقتي أو "تقاوميه" هو ذاته. فرحكم ختاما أيها الأحباء فرحنا وبكاؤكم بكاؤنا وآلامكم ألامنا، معكم قلوبنا ولأجلكم نرفع صلاوتنا).




نعم يا أختي الغالية، الألم والحزن وحتى الغضب كل ذلك يخضع لنفس المنطق ويحتاج منا "القبول" وليس "المقاومة". ماذا يحدث عندما نتألم؟ العقل *يخاف *جدا من الألم بل يفزع منه، فإذا وقع الألم أخيرا انطلق على الفور محتجا صارخا تماما كالطفل: «لا.. *لاااااا*.. أنا لا أريد هذا.. أنا *أكره *هذا.. أنا *أمقت *هذا.. أوقف هذا الألم... لابد أن تتخلص منه.. تحرك افعل شيئا.. الآن.. فورا......». وقد تنجح هذه السياسة الاحتجاجية بالفعل في تحريكنا إذا كان الألم مجرد صداع عابر مثلا. أما إذا كان ألما عميقا مُقيما، كآلام الفقد أو الموت أو المرض المزمن أو التجارب الكبرى عموما، فإن هذا الاحتجاج والصراخ الداخلي ـ هذه "*المقاومة*" ـ هو بالعكس سبب معاناتنا ومأساتنا وهو ما يأخذنا إلى أعماق من البؤس والحزن لسنا بحاجة إليها ولا يستدعيها الألم بحد ذاته أبدا. (وطبعا تتضاعف المعاناة إذا بدأ العقل كعادته في نسج *قصة* أخرى جديدة من قصصه حول هذا الألم: أنا ما استاهلش كده أبدا.... ده أنا بالعكس عملت وعملت.... طيب ليه يا رب سمحت بكده وانت عارف إنه..... إلخ إلخ).

نحتاج بالتالي أن *نقبل* حتى الألم نفسه، نحتاج ألا *نخاف* منه أبدا أو من أي شيء آخر، وقبل كل شيء نحتاج أن نهذب العقل قليلا، أن يكون لنا خادما لا أن نكون نحن خدامه، أن نأمره بالتالي كي يكف عن الضجيج والصراخ والمقاومة كطفل عنيد وأن يقف بالعكس صامتا خاشعا يستمع في تواضع لحكمة *القلب *الذي يسكنه روح الله! هذا القلب بالعكس لا يحتج أو يعترض أو يقاوم أبدا وإنما يترنم في كل حين بمشيئة القدوس وحكمته وبأن كل الأشياء للخير تعمل دائما في ملكوت محبته! 

فإذا اكتمل *القبول *وواجه الإنسان *خوفه *بشجاعة وإيمان، عندئذ يسكن العقل بالفعل تدريجيا نحو القلب، حتي يذوب فيه تماما وبذلك يتحرر الإنسان حقا ويستطيع أن يرى الحقيقة أخيرا: وهي أن* وراء كل شيء ـ حتى الألم ـ محبة ورحمة وسلام فائق لا ينقطع*! عندئذ يسعد المؤمن بل يبتسم ـ حتى رغم ألمه ـ بل لا يملك وقد قارب حضرة القدوس إلا أن يلهج لسانه بالسبح لمولاه حتى في أحلك المواقف!


يا سيدتي: إن "*أرضيـــة*" الوجود نفسه هي *المحبـة*. الكون كله يشبه فيلما سينمائيا يدور فوق شاشة: هذه الشاشة هي المحبة. وعليه سيان كان الفيلم نفسه رومانسيا أو بوليسيا أو حتى مرعبا، سيان كان ما تعرضه الشاشة حفلا أو حريقا، سيان كان المشهد "خيرا" أو "شرا" كما كان الأستاذ محب يسأل، في كل حال ما تزال الشاشة هي هي دائما، هي هي لا تتغير، هي هي *المحبة*، وهي هي النور والبر والسلام والجمال والجلال والمجد الذي يفوق قدرة أي "فيلم" على التعبير حقا عنه، بل يفوق كل فهم وكل عقل وكل صورة وكل كلمات! 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اشكرك على شرحك-- اشكركم كلكم على شرحكم و مجهودكم
> اشكر صاحب الموضوع اصلا ........
> الموضوع دا محتاج يتثبت ..
> ربنا يبارككم كلكم




شخصيا  لا أنصح بتثبيت الموضوع. "*معضلة وجود الشر في العالم*" ملف كبير جدا وله  أكثر من زاوية لتناوله. إذا ثبتنا الموضوع سيبدو للزائر أن هذا هو "*الرد  المسيحي*" الشامل الكامل المنهجي وربما حتى الرسمي أيضا على مشكلة الشر،  وهذا بالقطع ليس ما كنا بصدده هنا. كنا هنا نرد فقط على سائل محدد،  باستعداد وقدرات محددة، وعليه تنوع أداؤنا جميعا وعزفنا على عدة أوتار معا ـ  دينية وفلسفية وحتى نفسية أحيانا. بالتالي ليس هذا حقا هو "الرد المسيحي"  بعد، على الأقل ليس بالمعنى المنهجي المنضبط الذي قد يوحي به العنوان. 


أما  الشكر والتقدير فلابد من رد الحق إلى أصحابه على الأقل فيما يخص رسالتي  الأخيرة والطويلة هنا: هذه الرسالة ما ظهرت إلا *ببركة حضورك الجميل معنا يا* "*حبو*".  أنتِ شخصيا سبب هذه الرسالة أو على الأقل أحد أسبابها الرئيسية. كما أنكِ  بالفعل إحدى الأختين اللتين أشرتُ إليهما في البداية، فلولاكِ ولولا معرفتي  بما كنتِ تمرين به في ذلك اليوم (وما تمرين به عموما من تجارب) ربما لولا  ذلك ما كتبت أبدا. *الشكر من ثم والتقدير لأجلكِ سيدتي الجميلة*، لأجل كل  الذين شاركوا، ومن قبل ومن بعد لسيدنا وحبيبنا نبع كل معرفة وحكمة ومحبة. 

(الأخت  الثانية هي بالطبع *إيريني*. لكن إيريني كانت "صاعقة" كعادتها. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إيريني  ظهرت فجأة لتقول في البداية تماما وفي سطر واحد: «*أبويه جاله مرض السرطان ف  العظم والرئة والعمود الفقرى*»! كده في نَفَس واحد.. لا مقدمات.. لا  تمهيدات.. ولكن هكذا فجأة وكعاصفة قوية، كأنما أخذت طباع البحر الذي تسكن  على ساحله! يعني لو إنسان جاله "*اشتباه*" سرطان في "*صباعه*" الصغير ده يكفي  تماما أننا نقلق ونجزع ونشيل الهم لأجله. أما إيريني فقد أبت إلا أن تضربنا  بصاعقتها، ليس فقط من حيث المعنى ولكن عبر الصياغة أيضا. وهكذا ـ مصعوقا ـ  جلست وبدأت الكتابة، فالجميلة إيريني بالتالي هي بالطبع إحدى صناع هذه  الرسالة أيضا).  


على أي حال أؤكد في الختام أن رسائلنا كأية  رسائل يكتبها الأحباء جميعا وأن موضوعنا كأي موضوع. فإذا كان فيما كتبت  وكتب غيري أي جمال حقا فكل جميل هنا، بل كل جميل في الكون عموما، هو *قبس من  جمال الرب*، بينما كل ما دون ذلك هو من نفوسنا الشقية، هو "تشويش" حدث دون  أن نقصد أثناء "البث" وأرجو أن تسامحونا عليه. صلاواتنا ختاما موصولة  لأجلك، لأجل إيريني وكل العائلة، لأجل أختنا الجميلة "نعومة" *حياة بالمسيح  *التي نكتب الآن هذه الكلمات ببركة وجودها وصلاواتها، ولأجل جميع الأحباء  تحت أي ألم أو حزن أو ضيق. صلّوا أيضا لأجل ضعفنا، النعمة دائما معكم وحتى  نلتقي.

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 مايو 2018)

قصه النساك الثلاثه دى فعلا كان عندك حق لما قولت هتعحبنى
فعلا عجبتني اوى .... ادتنى أمل  
مش لازم أبقى دارسه و فاهما 
مش لازم أبقى حافظه و عارفه 
يكفى أنى أكون فعلا بالرب حسى و من قلبى اصلى له ...


----------



## محب النور (2 يونيو 2019)

خلال فترة ابتعادي عن المنتدى مررت بتقلبات شتى .. فمن اللادينية إلى البحث في أديان الشرق الأقصى و فلسفاته .. إلى اللاشئ .. 
و عدت أقرأ الكتاب المقدس .. بقي عندي سؤال أخير يترتب عليه مصيري في هذه الحياة و ما بعدها :

هل يسوع المسيح هو الإله الحق ؟


----------



## aymonded (4 يونيو 2019)

سلام لشخصك المحبوب 
أخي العزيز المسيح الرب شخص حي وحضوره مُحيي للنفس، فلو كنت تبحث عن الحق بكل صدق قلبك وتُريد أن تعرف شخص ربنا يسوع، أطلبه من كل قلبك وهو يُعلن لك ذاته، فالصلاة إليه وحده تُشفي القلب المعتل من جهة الخبرة، لأن المسيح الرب مش مسيح كتب ونصوص في مخطوطات أو حبر على ورق ولكن مسيح حي مسيح قلب طالب أن تكون لهُ الحياة، يومك رائع مملوء من سلام الله وفرحه الحلو
​


----------



## محب النور (4 يونيو 2019)

أشكر لك إجابتك أخي الفاضل , و في الحقيقة هو كما قلت , القراءة وحدها لم تعد تفي باحتياجاتي , أريد كإنسان أن أحس بوجود الله في حياتي إحساساً حقيقياً , و لذلك سأفتح موضوعاً مستقلاً بهذا الخصوص .

أكرر شكري لشخصكم الكريم .


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2019)

أخي العزيز محب النور

أحب فقط ان اسجل حظوري ومتابعتي للحوار، ورغبتي في التواصل معك في مواضيعك القادمة.
لي ملاحظة بسيطة بشأن العلاقة مع الله.. ان تكون لنا رغبة علاقة بشخص ما يتطلب منا معرفة هذا الشخص وتقضية الكثير من الوقت في حضرته..
سأصلي من أجلك. الرب معك.


----------



## محب النور (12 يونيو 2019)

يشرفني وجودك في موضوعي أخي الفاضل ... أطيب تحية


----------



## خادم البتول (17 أغسطس 2019)

محب النور قال:


> ...................
> أريد كإنسان أن أحس بوجود الله في حياتي إحساساً حقيقياً
> ...................


 

رغبتك أن "تحس بوجود الله في حياتك إحساسا حقيقيا" هي في الحقيقة *رغبة الله نفسه *في الإعلان عن ذاته فيك ومن خلالك! هذه ليست رغبتك أنت الشخصية وإنما رغبة الله ذاته! 

ولكن ماذا حدث عندما ظهرت هذه الرغبة في وعيك؟ لقد أخذتها لحسابك الخاص واعتقدت أنها رغبتك الشخصية. لذلك تقول "أريد كإنسان"! هذه تحديدا هي المشكلة. هذا "الإنسان" الذي "يريد"! هذا الإنسان ـ بكل أفكاره ورغباته وحيرته وحتى بحثه عن الله ـ هذا الإنسان *هو نفسه *ما يحجب *الحضور الإلهي *الذي يتجلى بالفعل داخلك، والذي لولاه ما ظهرت هذه الرغبة ابتداء لديك! بل لولا هذا الحضور الإلهي ما ظهر داخلك أي نزوع نحو الحقيقة أو نحو الخير أو نحو الحب أو نحو الجمال، لأن هذا النزوع هو نفسه إشراق الله فيك وفيض أنواره في قلبك! 

لذلك قال أحد الحكماء قديما: يمكن أن *تجد *الله، بشرط ألا *تبحث *عنه!


إنها مفارقة بالطبع، ولكن لدينا أمثلة عديدة لشرحها: امرأة تضع مثلا في عنقها قلادة (سلسلة) صغيرة ثم نسيت أنها ترتديها والآن تبحث عنها، بالطبع دون جدوى. لكن القلادة عزيزة غالية، والمرأة أيضا عنيدة، وهكذا بعد أن بحثت في كل مكان في غرفتها وبيتها ذهبت تبحث أيضا في بيوت جيرانها وصديقاتها لعلها تجد قلادتها هناك. ولكن للأسف: *كله جهد ضائع*! حتى لو بحثت في كل ركن وزاوية بالعالم لن تجد هذه المسكينة أبدا قلادتها!

ما هي حقا مشكلة هذه المرأة؟ لماذا كل هذه المعاناة في البحث ولماذا ـ رغم كل هذا التعب ـ لا تجد أبدا قلادتها الثمينة؟ السبب هو أنها في الحقيقة لم "*تفقد*" أبدا هذه القلادة! إنها في عنقها بالفعل. المشكلة بالتالي هي أنها فقط تعتقد أو *تتوهم *أنها فقدتها! وهكذا أصبح الأمر معكوسا: كلما أصرت هذه المرأة وأمعنت في البحث: كلما استحال بالعكس العقور على ما تريد!  كلما أمعنت في البحث كلما ابتعدت عن اكتشاف الحقيقة وكلما سيطر "*وهم الفقدان*" على عقلها وأفكارها!

هكذا بالضبط حالنا مع الله: الإنسان يبحث عنه في كل مكان، في كل كتاب، في كل دين وفلسفة ومعبد وكنيسة. ولكن كما رأينا: كلما أمعن الإنسان في البحث عن الله كلما ابتعد بالعكس عن "*حقيقة*" *حضوره *وكلما سيطر عليه بالأحرى "*وهم*" *غيابه*! أصبح "البحث" نفسه بالتالي ـ وهنا للمفارقة ـ هو بالعكس ما يبعدنا عنه، لأن البحث ـ مجرد البحث ـ يعني ضمنا أن الله غائب أو مفقود! ولكن ـ وكما رأينا مع القلادة ـ المشكلة ليست أبدا أن الله حقا غائب أو مفقود أو حتى بعيد. المشكلة هي فقط أننا "*تعتقد*" ذلك، أن ذلك ما "*تتوهمه*" عقولنا!


الآن نعود إلى تلك المرأة لنسأل: ماذا عليها أن تفعل كي "تجد" حقا قلادتها؟ عليها ببساطة أن تتوقف عن البحث تماما! عليها أن تهدأ وأن تسكن، ومن ثم *يسكن عقلها*، وفقط عندئذ سوف "تتذكر" الحقيقة، أو تكون على الأقل أقرب إلى سماع "*الحدس*"،  هذا الهمس الصادر من قلبها والذي سوف يخبرها عاجلا أو آجلا: "ربما لم تفقدي حقا هذه القلادة؟ ربما تكون بالفعل في عنقك كل هذا الوقت؟"

هكذا تتحسس المرأة عنقها فتجد بالفعل قلادتها أخيرا وعندئذ تطير بالطبع فرحا. لقد عثرت أخيرا على قلادتها الغالية! غير أن هذا أيضا توصيف *خاطئ *لما حدث: هذه المرأة لم "*تعثر*" أبدا على أي شيء، لأنها لم "*تفقد*" ابتداء أي شيء! سبب الفرح الحقيقي بالتالي ليس "عثورها" على ما كان "مفقودا" وإنما بالأحرى *خلاصها وتحررها من "وهم الفقدان" ذاته!*


بالمثل: الطريق إلى الله لا ينكشف أبدا إلا بالعكس: حين *نتوقف تماما عن البحث والتساؤل وحتى التفكير*! حين *يسكن العقل ويهدأ كليا *فنستطيع من ثم أن نسمع أخيرا حدس القلب وهمس الروح الذي سوف يخبرنا أخيرا بالحقيقة! 

وما الحقيقة؟ 

الحقيقة هي أن الله *هنا بالفعل، هنا والآن، حاضر مشرق متجلٍ فيك كما في كل إنسان بل في كل شيء من حولك!* ليس هناك حقا "طريق" نحو الله، لأن "الطريق" يوحي بالمسافة والبعد بينما سبحانه *هنا *بالفعل، *الآن في هذه اللحظة*، أقرب إليك حتى من ذاتك! الله في السماء، نعم، لكن السماء نفسها في قلبك! "*ها ملكوت الله داخلكم*" يقول المعلم! ها نبع المحبة بحر الجمال هيكل الأنوار عرش العظمة والمجد والجلال كله داخلكم! ها حضرة القدوس ذاته بكل بهائها وشموسها وأفراحها داخلكم! 

الله أقرب إليك من كل ما تتصور *حتى أنه إرادتك *حين تريده *وفكرك *حين تفكر فيه! رغبتك فيه، رغبتك نفسها ـ كما قلنا في البدء ـ هي بالأحرى *رغبته *فيك، وإرادتك أن يحضر في حياتك هي في الحقيقة *إرادته *هو سبحانه أن يتجلى وأن يعلن عن ذاته في حياتك! فماذا أقرب إليك حقا من إرادتك وفكرك؟ هل في كل الوجود ما هو أقرب منه؟ هل في حياتك كلها ـ *الآن بالفعل *ـ ما هو أكثر منه حضورا وظهورا وإشراقا؟


هكذا إذاً يمكن أن *نجد *الله، بشرط ألا *نبحث *عنه! وهكذا حين نجد الله أخيرا سنعرف عندئذ أنه لم يغب *قط *عنا! أنه لم يفارقنا لحظة واحدة، ولا طرفة عين! مهمتك بالتالي في هذا العالم ـ ومهمتنا جميعا ـ ليست "استحضار" الله حقا إلى حياتنا أو إلى قلوبنا ولكنها فقط *تحررنا وخلاصنا نحن أولا من وهم غيابه!*  
​


----------

